# KG and his reboundings



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Believe it or not, he just passed Tim Duncan and is now tying with Shawn Marion for rebounds per game. He was like #5 a few games back and now is number 3. Dwight Howard and Ben Wallace are on top of him. 

He is now averaging 11.9 rebounds per game. He has been a monster crashing the boards lately. In last 4 games he had 18, 18, 21, and 19. That is huge. He had more than 10 rebounds last 8 games, starting Feb. 1st.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Yaa That Is Actually The Only Thing I'm Following And Find Exciting About This Team.
I Wish He'll Pass Dwight Howard,i Beleive So.
At Least He'll Keep The Crown.


P.s
My Keybord Suck.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

the main event said:


> Yaa That Is Actually The Only Thing I'm Following And Find Exciting About This Team.
> I Wish He'll Pass Dwight Howard,i Beleive So.
> At Least He'll Keep The Crown.


KG is only averaged .7 less than Howard. There is a possiblity.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg is really gaining on howard now, and he's third .1 ahead of marion

Dwight Howard=12.6
Ben Wallace= 12.2
KG=12.00
Shawn Marion-11.9
Tim Duncan=11.5



EDIT-1,000th post :banana:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> kg is really gaining on howard now, and he's third .1 ahead of marion
> 
> Dwight Howard=12.6
> Ben Wallace= 12.2
> ...


Congrats!

:banana: :clap: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The Denver game recorded his 11th straight game with least 10 rebounds in a game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> The Denver game recorded his 11th straight game with least 10 rebounds in a game.


dominating the glass...too bad we cant win for him


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ben Wallace just poored 19 boards in today
Dwight Howard has 2 at the half, while kg has 9


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Ben Wallace just poored 19 boards in today
> Dwight Howard has 2 at the half, while kg has 9


That's kinda weird.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

with marion hauling down 24 boards the last cpl games or w/e he's passed kg


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> with marion hauling down 24 boards the last cpl games or w/e he's passed kg


Yep, Marion with 12.2, KG 12.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Updated Leaders*
*Rebounding*
1. Shawn Marion 12.4
2. Dwight Howard 12.4
3. Ben Wallace 12.3
4. Kevin Garnett 12.0
5. Tim Duncan 11.7

*Double Doubles*
1. Shawn Marion 44
2. Kevin Garnett 43
3. Dwight Howard 42
4. Tim Duncan 40


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG is at #3, tying with Ben Wallace at 12.2 rpg.

This is going to be an interesting competition for rebounding crown.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

*Current RPG Leaders as of 3/6/06:*
Dwight Howard 12.32203389831
Shawn Marion 12.27586206897
Kevin Garnett 12.18965517241
Ben Wallace 12.15254237288

Roughly 17 hundredths of a rebound per game seperating the top 4. Crazy stuff.

To give an idea of just how close that is: If Howard had a two rebound game he would fall back to 4th. Four rebounds and he drops behind Garnett, nine rebounds and he drops behind Marion.

Neck and neck.... and neck... and neck


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> *Current RPG Leaders as of 3/6/06:*
> Dwight Howard 12.32203389831
> Shawn Marion 12.27586206897
> Kevin Garnett 12.18965517241
> ...



LOL, did you calcuate it by yourself? Or did you find it in 82games?


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

You mean I could have just looked it up?

...

Well crap. 

Ah, the things we do to procrastinate.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

this is the only nice thing about the season.. counting KGs rebounds.. look like he's havin a real good night on the boards again vs HOU


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, crap! 21 boards.

It is getting intense!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Tied with Marion for second. 1 back of Marion in double doubles.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

*Current RPG Leaders through 3/8/06:*
1st (tie) - Dwight Howard 12.35000000000
1st (tie) - Kevin Garnett 12.35000000000
3rd - Shawn Marion 12.33898305085
4th - Ben Wallace 12.13333333333

Less than one total rebound separating the top 3, Wallace falling back, KG still charging. He's now tied for first!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> *Current RPG Leaders through 3/8/06:*
> 1st (tie) - Dwight Howard 12.35000000000
> 1st (tie) - Kevin Garnett 12.35000000000
> 3rd - Shawn Marion 12.33898305085
> ...


 :banana: :clap: :cheers: 

To be quite honest with you all, I never thought it would happen in such a short notice. I thought it would take him over at the top a few weeks, tops.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Another fun little stat: Since the Boston trade 18 games ago, KG has been averaging 14.38 RPG.

That's a pretty massive number over so many games. So far in the four games in March he is averaging 17.75 RPG.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Cyberwolf said:


> Another fun little stat: Since the Boston trade 18 games ago, KG has been averaging 14.38 RPG.
> 
> That's a pretty massive number over so many games. So far in the four games in March he is averaging 17.75 RPG.


Damn KG is a monster....Also on ESPN.com they said he's soley #1.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Wellllllll, either ESPN is wrong or NBA.com's data is incorrect. According to NBA.com KG and Howard both have 741 rebounds after 60 games (12.35RPG).

I believe the descrepancy comes from ESPN's leaderboard not reporting ties. When you click for full results it shows the same info as NBA.com. http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/statistics?stat=nbarebound&league=nba&sort=totreb&season=2006
Hope this clears up any possible confusion.

Anyway, judging by their current rates, it is only a matter of time before KG has it as the lone leader.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok, kinda what I thought but thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

KG just needs to get a double figure night and he's the sole leader as Howard only got 9 tonight. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> KG just needs to get a double figure night and he's the sole leader as Howard only got 9 tonight. :cheers: :clap:


word :cheers: 

he should do against the sonics frontline


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> word :cheers:
> 
> he should do against the sonics frontline


Yeah, they're leading rebounder is averaging like 5.9 a game. :eek8:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

KG: 12.32786885246 Rebounds Per Game :banana: :banana: 
Shawn Marion: 12.31666666667 Rebounds Per Game
Dwight Howard: 12.29508196721 Rebounds Per Game


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is pretty much the best part of the season.
good work by kg.. but disappointing none the less


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah now I'm just worried about KG getting his 7th straight 20-10-5 season he's only avg. like 4.3 assists so I think that will end...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Yeah now I'm just worried about KG getting his 7th straight 20-10-5 season he's only avg. like 4.3 assists so I think that will end...


Yeah, a several big changes in roster probably hurt his assist numbers a little.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

As of today, 

1. Garnett 12.3
2. Marion 12.3
3. Howard 12.2
4. B.Wallace 12.0

KG is also tied with Marion for the league lead in double doubles (49).


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG has finally taken the lead over Shawn Marion. Dwight Howard stands at 3.

As of 3/16/06:

KG 12.4
Marion 12.3
Howard 12.2


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

3/20/06

Garnett 12.4
Marion 12.3
Howard 12.3
Wallace 11.8

Can I safely say Ben Wallace is out of race?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

yes you can


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

KG aslo took the double doubles lead!
1.KG - 53(67 games)
2.Marion - 52(66 games)
3.Dwight Howard - 49(67 games)
4.Duncan - 44(66 games)
Well he's played 1 more game and has one more so technincally they are tied but I think he will pull it out.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Shawn Marion did not play well vs Utah last night, so it helped widen the gap between him and KG. (15 points, 9 rebs.)

Sweet.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

KG with another double double tonight and it looks like Marion won't get his because they are up 18 on the Blazers with about 8 minutes left and he has only 7 boards! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG has been playing really well lately, he looks really solid as compared to early on in the season when he was a bit up and down.
i can see him getting a double double every game for the rest of this season and walking away on top of that and the rebounding title.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG finally get away atop the top with 12.5. The battle of him and Howard did much the damage as The Big Ticket dominated the younger player. 11 games left now.

KG 12.5 and Dwight Howard 12.3. Will the rebounding crown be his?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Will the rebounding crown be his?


definately... he has been huge on the boards for weeks now, and i dont see him slowing up before seasons end.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

He's pulling away, 12.6 .3 ahead of Howard I think.

KG also posted his 30th straight Doublex2


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

3rd 20/20 game tonight
31 straight doublex2


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> 3rd 20/20 game tonight
> 31 straight doublex2


huge game from KG tonight... the wolves have been a huge disappointment, but KG has been back to his bad self the second half of the season.
anyone got his stats since ASG?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> huge game from KG tonight... the wolves have been a huge disappointment, but KG has been back to his bad self the second half of the season.
> anyone got his stats since ASG?



I could try to pull them up, I don't remember when the all-start weekend was for sure, but I'll figure it out...I should post them up tonight but maybe tommorow after I got home.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

feb 19th i think it was man.. or roughly around there.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> feb 19th i think it was man.. or roughly around there.


Nice guess lol I got them all...
*Points-22.136
Rebounds-14.36
Assists-3.318
Steals-1.77
Blocks-1.63
*
Everything has gone up I think, cept for assists.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

EDITED


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to moss_is_1 again.


well the thought was there


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> good job but ....
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...



haha, ah oh well its cool.


----------

